# Realitone Teaser Video! Oooo, what could it be???



## Mike Greene (Nov 12, 2015)

If those other companies can do mystery teasers (yes, I'm looking at you, Spitfire Audio and Output Sounds!), then we can, too! Well, at least we can try . . .


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## catsass (Nov 12, 2015)

You had me at *s*** your pants*. Have you managed to deep sample the ever elusive Brown Note? That would be one keester cake of a kick drum!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL, brilliant. :D


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 12, 2015)

Haha :D. Cant wait! Thanks i gotta clean my pants.


----------



## Alex Koev (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL, right in the bull's eye


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2015)

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 12, 2015)

hahaha, strong work


----------



## sleepy hollow (Nov 12, 2015)

This is an outrage! I want the next teaser to be waaayyy more emotional!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 12, 2015)

Love it! And it actually is an effective 'teaser' as well.


----------



## emid (Nov 12, 2015)

Real 'teaser'!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Nov 12, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 12, 2015)

That was, hands down, the best sample library teaser video I've ever seen. The drums sound great, too!


----------



## PerryD (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool! I hope it comes with a phrase library of clever things drummers say! As a frustrated wanna-be drummer, I find drum libraries hard to resist. Great teaser! Looking forward to more details.


----------



## rgarber (Nov 12, 2015)

"That we can't tell you what it is" LOL!!! Hilarious!  The drums sound so awesome too, can't wait. - Rich


----------



## tokatila (Nov 12, 2015)

The only thing was missing was "A truly fucking different approach to drum libraries". That would have been an icing on the cake.


----------



## dfhagai (Nov 12, 2015)

Mike is KING!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 12, 2015)

PerryD said:


> Cool! I hope it comes with a phrase library of clever things drummers say!


You mean like_ "Would you like fries with that?"_


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 12, 2015)

There you go! Teasers can be fun and can tell you something.  Some developers should pay attention. 
Looking forward for this!


----------



## Allegro (Nov 12, 2015)

Full marks for humor! And the drums sounded good.
Your move, spitfire and output?
An obvious one would be to release a big library by tomorrow and not make any announcement.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 12, 2015)

Great shit. 
Been checking in here daily for the other teaser.
You'll be getting my cash instead.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 12, 2015)

What do you call a guy who hangs out with musicians?


----------



## tonaliszt (Nov 12, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> What do you call a guy who hangs out with musicians?



A drummer!! That's why they join bands!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 12, 2015)

'zactly.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 12, 2015)

and the drums sound really "live" and great too... Mike is king ...as always.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 12, 2015)

Mike, I just wanna know one thing-did I buy these drums from you at NAMM about 15 years ago in one shot Stylus format? 

($20, if I recollect)


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 13, 2015)

That was indeed the start of this, and some of these recordings come from those same sessions, although this is a much larger library. I'm also keeping the four mix options format (Close, Room, Rock, and "Beast" instead of "Caveman.") Beyond that, though, I guarantee it's not going to feel like the same thing you already have.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 13, 2015)

Mike... you totally missed the point. You CAN'T tell us what it is... OY! you have a long way to go before you can begin to approach the likes of Spit n Out.

thanks for the chuckles!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Nov 13, 2015)

Mike Greene said:


> You mean like_ "Would you like fries with that?"_


The difference between a drummer and a large pizza.... A pizza can feed a family of four. 

Love the vid, Mike!


----------



## Kejero (Nov 13, 2015)

You're right Mike, if these drums are that good, I _will_ sell my pants.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 13, 2015)

What do you call a drummer who doesn't have a girlfriend?

(btw Mike, cheers and looking forward to RealiDrums)


----------



## guydoingmusic (Nov 13, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> What do you call a drummer who doesn't have a girlfriend?
> 
> (btw Mike, cheers and looking forward to RealiDrums)


homeless!!!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Nov 13, 2015)

guydoingmusic said:


> homeless!!!


Too rash. You should've said:

'I know, but I won't say. I'm such a tease!'


----------



## musophrenic (Nov 13, 2015)

You're hands down the funnest developer out there, Mike. 

I predict a plot twist: this isn't even a drum library at all - Mike's "teasing" us by outright lying to us  That's the genius of his teaser - he's made you _think_ that it isn't like the other teasers. It is, and he verily has told us nothing about the _actual _product he's releasing


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 13, 2015)

guydoingmusic said:


> homeless!!!



Keerect! Last one: What do you call a drummer in a three piece suit?


----------



## TomNoyd (Nov 13, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> Keerect! Last one: What do you call a drummer in a three piece suit?



"The Defendant"

Google has made me incredibly lazy.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 13, 2015)

The Google is sorta like The Oracle of the modern era. I love it.


----------



## tack (Nov 14, 2015)

Mike Greene said:


> If those other companies can do mystery teasers


Mike, you keep using use this word teaser. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 14, 2015)

You guys should be ashamed. These drummer jokes are very insensitive and hurtful. If drummers were capable of reading, they would probably be very upset.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 14, 2015)

You do know how to get a drummer to stop playing right?


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 14, 2015)

put some sheet music in front of him...


----------



## catsass (Nov 14, 2015)

For a short time (about 17 minutes), it was announced on the RealiTone website that customers who own all Realitone products: Realivox Ladies, Realivox - Blue, RealiBanjo, RealiWhistle, RealiWhoopieCushion, and Acoustic Lite, will receive a free copy of RealiDrums upon its release. In light of this, I purchased the lot (RealiWhistle twice) and lo and behold - the offer vanished.

Have any of you also fallen victim to this diabolical sales tactic?


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 15, 2015)

_RealiWhoopieCushion_

Mike: this is evil


----------



## catsass (Nov 23, 2015)

The big reveal! Awesome. Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 23, 2015)

Congratulations Mike!


----------

